

iPhone toddler flashcard app outsells WP7 version 10-1 - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/04/toddlers-pick-iphone-over-windows-7-phones-10-1/

======
bretthopper
Generally useless article:

1) Misleading title 2) There's at least 10x more iPhones in existence than WP7
phones.

~~~
sandipc
also...

normalized for the number of iOS devices out there (vs. the # of WP7 devices),
WP7 probably "won" here.

(although I agree that this is sort of a non-story)

------
rjvir
The headline should read: "iPhone version of mobile application outsells
Windows Phone 7 version 10-1".

~~~
corin_
Agreed - I was expecting some sort of test to see which phone toddlers find
more visually appealing.

~~~
joshes
This is immediately what I thought when I read the title as well.

Misguided puff piece.

------
gte910h
Let me rephrase that: App has very significantly larger marketshare on windows
7 phones than iPhone.

